

A big warning of airline industry? - lexliang

There must be a way or more to prevent more plane crashing and missing! Let&#x27;s put our nerd, geek and tech minds together to make a different! What do you think?
======
eli
Do you think there's a pattern of plane disasters? Seems like each one has a
different cause and, overall, they remain pretty rare relative to the number
of daily flights.

Here's a really good article on the subject of "autopilot" and human control
of aircraft: [http://www.vanityfair.com/news/business/2014/10/air-
france-f...](http://www.vanityfair.com/news/business/2014/10/air-france-
flight-447-crash)

~~~
AnimalMuppet
There _may_ be commonality between this one and the Malaysia Air
disappearance. We don't know enough (yet) about the Malaysia Air one to know
for sure.

~~~
lexliang
Agree, the MH370 disappearance is so strange, I wish that pretty soon there
will be some clues!

------
zeddotes
So long as there is human involvement, we'll have ulterior motive, jealousy,
agony, and the whole basket of what makes us imperfect, which no amount of
computing power can prevent from taking charge of a situation where a machine
is involved. I'm speaking on what has happened recently with the Germanwings
flight. To speak on the matter that you've raised, I think it boils down to
thorough testing.

~~~
lexliang
I agree with you. I still believe that there must be some ways we can reduce
the possibility. Thinking hard..

------
lexliang
Latest news, it seems like related to health issues behind the reason of why
the co-pilot crashing the plane!

Probably some sort of procedures to make sure the health condition of pilots
before a flight or in regular basis.

------
daim
I foresee regulation changes where a pilot of a commercial aircraft requiring
multiple pilots cannot be left alone at the controls. Humans can be entirely
unpredictable

~~~
AnimalMuppet
You have to have one pilot able to take over solo if the other becomes
incapacitated (heart attack, food poisoning, whatever). But that means that
one pilot can take over by incapacitating the other. There's no way around it
(other than, perhaps, three people in the cockpit).

~~~
daim
Or just get the head steward in there if one of the required crew needs to use
the can.

~~~
lexliang
I think this could help, but I thought this is a common procedure in the US?

It is not the case in Europe.

